# Eclipse - kein Server verfügbar zum ausführen meines Java Projektes



## Jenny_le (16. Mrz 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin förmlich am verzweifeln, habe die Eclipse Software bereits mehrfach installiert und deinstalliert. Ich mache gerade meine ersten Schritte mit Java programmieren  und mein Projekt kann ich mit Eclipse nicht ausführen, sobald ich auf den günen Haken in der Software klicke um mein Code zu starten, kommt eine Meldung das ich ein Server auswählen soll.

Es öffnet sich ein Fenster mit dem Titel "Run on Server" ich habe keinerlei Ahnung was ich machen soll ich kann da nichts auswählen.

Liebe Grüße Jenny


----------



## Oneixee5 (16. Mrz 2022)

Rechte Maustaste auf die Klasse mit der Main-Methode und dann im Kontextmenü -> Run As -> Java Application ODER -> Debug As -> Java Application.
Man muss das normalerweise nur einmal machen, dann reicht ein Klick auf das Run-/Debug-Icon oder die Taste F11


----------



## Oneixee5 (16. Mrz 2022)

Es gibt auch noch das Menü "Help" -> Help Contents -> Search - dort kann man eingeben z.B.: Launching a Java Program
_"Wer zu lesen versteht, besitzt den Schlüssel zu großen Taten, zu unerträumten Möglichkeiten."_
– Aldous Huxley -


----------



## Jenny_le (16. Mrz 2022)

Hallo Oneixee5,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung.

Wenn ich das mit dem Rechtsklick mache, dann steht dort im Kontext "Run configurations".
Sobald ich das anklicke, kommt dann folgendes Fenster: (siehe Foto)


----------



## Oneixee5 (16. Mrz 2022)

Hat deine Klasse ein Main-Methode?

```
public class Hello {

    public static void main(final String[] args) {
        System.out.println("Hello World!");
    }

}
```


----------



## Jenny_le (16. Mrz 2022)

Habe ich dazu kopiert und nun kommt folgendes zum auswählen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (16. Mrz 2022)

Java Application


----------



## Jenny_le (16. Mrz 2022)

Hello World!

Es klappt  WOW ! Dankeschön. Lag es also nur an der Main Methode die ich zuvor nicht in der Klasse hatte? Wieso macht das aber Probleme mit dem Server und kann es nicht ausführen bzw. wieso diese Meldung?

Nochmals besten Dank @Oneixee5


----------



## Oneixee5 (16. Mrz 2022)

Ein Java-Programm benötigt eine Main-Methode ein Server nicht, deshalb hat Eclipse automatisch zum Server gewechselt.
Bitte mach einen Kurs oder wenigstens ein Tutorial bevor du mit der Java-Programmierung anfängst. Eine IDE wie Eclipse ist kein Einstieg. Du musst dann 2 Dinge gleichzeitig lernen, Java und die Bedienung der IDE.


----------



## LimDul (16. Mrz 2022)

Ein Programm muss ja immer einen definierten Startpunkt haben. Und das ist die Main-Methode. Ansonsten weiß Java nicht wie es dein Programm starten soll.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, das kompilierte Java Programm auf einen anwendungsserver (wie z.B. einen Wildfly) zu kopieren. Der Server "weiß" dann, wie die Klassen zu interpretieren hat. Die müssen natürlich auch gewissen Konventionen genügen, aber das gibt dann der Server vor. 

Das Vorhandensein der Main Methode kann Eclipse feststellen. Keine Vorhanden => Kann nicht direkt als Java Programm ausgeführt werden. Ob das Programm aber nach dem Kopieren auf einen Server lauffähig wäre, kann Eclipse nicht (oder kaum) prüfen. Daher steht dir diese Option immer zur Verfügung. Und da du keine Main Methode hast, stand dir das als einzige Option zur Verfügung. Aber damit die funktioniert hätte, müsste zum einen dein Programm den Konventionen für den Server genügen und zum anderen müsstest du auch so einen Server irgendwo einrichten und laufen haben.


----------



## Jw456 (16. Mrz 2022)

Die Main ist der Startpunk deines Programms. die ersetze Methode die aufgerufen und gesucht wird.


----------



## Jenny_le (16. Mrz 2022)

Lagert man diese Main Methode üblich aus  und bindet die dann in das "Start-Java-File" ein? Ist sowas möglich? 
Oder wie ist es für gewöhnlich in der Praxis bzw. wie ist der gold Standard?

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen und vorherigen Antworten. 😊


----------



## Oneixee5 (16. Mrz 2022)

Das Forum kann keinen kompletten Anfänger-Kurs für dich machen, dass kann so ein Forum einfach nicht leisten.


----------

